# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  New Posters Read This First

## Electroman

Submitting your Demos/Samples

If you haven't posted in this section before then please follow these rules when creating a new thread:Make sure you state what language your demo/sample is in.Also include whether you have made the source available.If you didn't release the source to start off with but include it later on then please edit your title to reflect this  :Wink: .There is possible plans to create an article at VBWire for the VB projects submitted. This would simply let VBWire viewers see the thread and gives you the chance to get more feedback. If you wish to opt out of this you can either send me a PM when you post telling me you don't want a VBWire Article or just add a small note in your post. There could possibly be a similar thing for C++ demos but this hasn't been discussed yet.
Some examples of good titles:C++: Pong [Source]VB: Breakout [Exe]VB: Space Invaders [Source]


Giving Feedback

If you aren't submitting a Demo/Sample then you are free to post your feedback in the existing threads and help progress the projects or just to let them know you like it  :Big Grin: .

Well I hope you enjoy all the projects here and have some fun playing them  :Big Grin: 


Ratings

I encourage you to use the ratings for this forum and please be fair about it. It only makes sense that you should try the game before voting and the rating is for the game/sample not the thread, like it is for other sections. Can I also ask you not to vote on your own threads, I can't stop you from doing this but please don't as it will show a more accurate rating without.


Exe's

Please notice if you post an exe it is not as likely for people to run it but you are welcome to do so. Exe's can not be uploaded directly so you will need to put them into a zip file, I would expect you will need to do this anyway though if you have separate resources.

A notice to anyone testing a Demo/Sample that is an exe:
Please be aware that VBForums can not except responsibility for the actions caused by running someone else's code. You are advised to take your own precautions and scan any file for viruses before running it.

----------

